# Pigeon landed at the office!



## joshb (Dec 17, 2010)

This pigeon landed at the office I work at. The band reads "AU 2009 CNA 116". What should we do with him?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

first step, can you catch him and put him in a pet carrier ? I will try to look up the band info.. im not real good at it but will try to find it...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

53. Club Name : CORONA NORCO ARLINGTON 
Club Code : CNA 
Club Secretary : ANASTASE LEFTER 
City : RIVERSIDE 
State : CA 
Phone No. : 951-683-1254 
Email Address : [email protected]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this needy lost pigeon. 

Are you located anywhere in Riverside?

Here is a thread which has links on securing the bird:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/1...s-incl2cnd-step-post-your-location-38776.html


----------



## joshb (Dec 17, 2010)

thank you. just tried that info and the phone number didnt work. just sent out an email too


----------



## joshb (Dec 17, 2010)

This is in or around Redlands, CA


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, so just keep him in a box or carrier, in a warm room. Maybe put a towel on the bottom of the box, with a paper towel on top of the regular towel. If you want to, get some bird seed at a local store (just any wild bird mix or even a parakeet mix will do for the moment) and put some in there with a small dish of water.

Dunno if you can handle him or not, but if you can, take a look for any external injuries...gashes, scabs, scraped, bare skin, abrasions, lesions....

Don't worry about 'catching' an illness from a pigeon...it's an old-wives tale. Just to wash hands after handling is the norm.

Thanks for helping the guy/gal !!! Keep us posted.


----------



## joshb (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I had one dead-end lead to the owner. Should I just build this guy a little hut and keep him myself? Is he a homing pigeon? He doesn't appear to be injured. I guess I will take him home with me...?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

joshb said:


> Thanks for the tips. I had one dead-end lead to the owner. Should I just build this guy a little hut and keep him myself? Is he a homing pigeon? He doesn't appear to be injured. I guess I will take him home with me...?


Thank you for caring about this little lost guy/girl 
If no one claims him, you can keep him. But these are domestic pigeons, so don't release him again. When lost or hungry or injured, they will seek out a human to help them.....and NOT all humans are pigeon friendly  If it is a Homer, he might try to find his way back home again. Not sure of the breed. Someone better at that should be along.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for caring for him, if you need assistance please ask.


----------



## joshb (Dec 17, 2010)

So he's just a regular ol' pet pigeon?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

joshb said:


> So he's just a regular ol' pet pigeon?


Well...no - not with bands on the legs. I don't know what the CNA stands for. Could be a "homer" or a 'performing breed', like a 'tumbler' or 'tippler'. There are many many breeds of domestic pigeons. Most are under the 'performing' or 'show' breeds.
'Show' breeds are not let out to 'free fly', so he is most likely a 'performing breed'
That is not a 'feral' (wild) pigeon


----------



## joshb (Dec 17, 2010)

CNA stands for Corona Norco Arlington


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

From ARPU website:-

Club Name : CORONA NORCO ARLINGTON 
Club Code : CNA 
Club Secretary : ANASTASE LEFTER 
City : RIVERSIDE 
State : CA 
Phone No. : 951-683-1254 
Email Address : [email protected]

Here (Scroll down to entry number 53)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

joshb said:


> So he's just a regular ol' pet pigeon?


So it looks like he's a Homing Pigeon, that was in a race, and didn't make it home for some reason.
Any luck contacting the owner?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, it appears to be a racing club.

Now, be aware, if it IS a lost Homer, the owner may well not want it back. It is one of the things I find reprehensible about pigeon racing. When a Homer doesn't return, many owners consider the bird 'useless' and want no part of him/her any longer. Like an investment which didn't pay dividends, so they are bailing. Seems not to matter that they are responsible for the welfare of the pigeon they raised....

So...you may get NO reply. Or (just as bad) you may well get a reply which instructs you to "just release him when he seems alright and he will come back to us". 

This is the typical BS reply. The poor Homer is lost and was likely in distress enough to come down to a foreign human environment. Why would releasing him/her give any better a chance to find home the second time around ? The bird would likely perish, and the owners well know this...they just don't wanna be bothered.

Again, not to sound negative...I am not saying ALL Homing people are like this...but more often than not, this will be one of the reactions. So I just wanna flag that for you, now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is true what jay says, but the feed water and release is not as bad as all that, sometimes they come down to drink and refuel and then take off to home, so there is nothing wrong with releasing a healthy homing pigeon.. I had one stop by here while my birds were out bathing... he came down and drank and I fed him too and he hung out for a bit and then headed home, just because they came down does not mean they can not find home...sometimes they see other pigeons and are interested in whats going on or follow them.. this is an 09 bird so Im sure he has been flown before and has made it back.. not saying that is what you should do, but many have got their birds back because they were released to go back home after fueling up... if you get no reply in a week or so then the bird is yours..but he will never be able to be released again as something may click in and he could fly off to home..


----------



## joshb (Dec 17, 2010)

This guy is home with me now and eating portions of my parrotlet birdseed. Still no word from potential owners or adopters. I can't keep this guy forever. There is no outward evidence of injury but he can't fly for some reason. He let me pick him up but wasn't too fond of being held. Any advice?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Josh, they can get breaks in a few different small bones in their wings which unless you have a great deal of experience and know what you are feeling for are, it is very hard to detect one of these small breaks. They can also be grounded by a couple of different kinds of infections as well, can you post up a few photos of the bird. one from the front and one from directly overhead so we can see the position of his wings and also a photo of his fresh droppings as well can tell a number of things by how these look. For now, no more attempts at flying for him, keep him in a smaller cage for now, just in case a wing is injured, as attempting to fly will just undo any healing that is trying to take place.

Karyn


----------



## joshb (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> that is true what jay says, but the feed water and release is not as bad as all that, sometimes they come down to drink and refuel and then take off to home, .. this is an 09 bird so Im sure he has been flown before and has made it back.. not saying that is what you should do, but many have got their birds back because they were released to go back home after fueling up... if you get no reply in a week or so then the bird is yours..but he will never be able to be released again as something may click in and he could fly off to home..


Mmmmm.....If your intent, realistically, is to _get the pigeon HOME, and not just to get him outta there _so you don't have to think about him any longer....then, you & owner make contact, you make an agreement/arrangement.... and you ship/send the lil' guy/gal home....or meet the owner in-between somewhere.

All's well that ends well and it leaves no doubt that your efforts in helping her/him have bore fruit, and the pigeon is back where he belongs.... 

.....as opposed to just being lost and in dire straits somewhere else.

Don't just release him if he seems OK but the owner was never found, or has no desire to have him back. Either will end badly for the poor pigeon....and there are better alternatives to finding him a place to live, than that.....

Dobato is correct...if he cannot fly, he could be injured. I would concur with not allowing him to make the effort to fly, at least for now.

Are there any avian vets in your vicinity ? Oops...that was a silly Q...you are in SoCal...plenty of avian vets and facilities down there. Send a PM to TWhatley, I am sure she can help you find one....

Also, how close is Miraloma/Riverside to you ?????????


----------



## joshb (Dec 17, 2010)

Riverside is about 20 minutes away


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Josh, photos were a little too close of your guy for the complete view I was looking for, but from the amount I could see it looks like his wings are being held in a proper position. However, the droppings really do look quite off to me, an indication that there is a possible infection issue taking place that might be the cause of his non-flight problems. We would need to get this bird started on a medicine like Trimethoprim/Sulfa, or other Sulfa med, as this antibiotic will address two issues that might might responsible for his ills, coccidiosis and a bacterial GI infection. The other issue, a worm infection, could be dealt with if he did not respond to Sulfa treatment. I will PM Terry to have a look at this thread to see if she can offer you any suggestions on getting this little guy some help.

Karyn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Josh,

Thank you so much for assisting this pigeon. If you aren't able to keep him/her, then we can work something out. I'm in Orange County in Lake Forest and can give the bird a home if needed as well as any needed medications or vet care. Please give me a call at 949-584-6696 and let's see what we can figure out.

Terry


----------

